# drama



## mizery (Sep 25, 2012)

I talked to my ex and again we argue
there was a guy I began to talked to and we're going to convention together he offered me his place and when I talked to my ex he said:
"you should go, you can get free sex."

That is the most disrespectful thing I have ever heard.
I mean really

ex told me, he fantasized me having threesome with him and another guy.

What's wrong with this guy if he don't love me anymore, he is making my womanhood worthless, feeling like I'm a prostitute.

That's so disgusting! 
This guy is not right in the head is he?


----------



## ShawnD (Apr 2, 2012)

mizery said:


> What's wrong with this guy if he don't love me anymore, he is making my womanhood worthless, feeling like I'm a prostitute.


Other way around. Saying you get free sex implies you normally pay for sex.


----------



## mizery (Sep 25, 2012)

ShawnD said:


> Other way around. Saying you get free sex implies you normally pay for sex.


wow thanks for judging me. NOT you don't even know me.
I only have sex with one guy and that was my ex husband, only one boyfriend HIM. Shame on you to judge and here you go on preaching about God.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you really need to talk to your ex or tell him details of your life?
Has he always been like this?

I get along well with my ex, we socialise together and we are friends but he is a decent, respectful man so I have no problem with that.
In your case I would just keep some distance and certainly don't tell him about your life in detail.


----------

